# Assignment Question!



## enjoynz (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all, I was wondering if you can help me by answering the following question, on the EMS assignment I have to do?

I need 10 people from each of the following age groups:

15-30 years
35-50 years
60-75 years

The question is:
If an Ambulance Officer (EMT) attended you, 
how who you prefer to be addressed?

a) By your first name
b) By your surname and title e.g. Mr Smith
c) By Sir or Madam

Please can you state the age group and a,b or c on your replies!

As I live in a small country town and have only been here for a couple of years, it's hard to track down that many folk, so I thought I'd ask here.
Thanks for all your help! And have a Great Christmas & New Year!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## skyemt (Dec 17, 2007)

35-50
definately a


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 17, 2007)

35-50 age group

A


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 17, 2007)

35-50 age group.

 A and C.

Call me Mike, but acknowledge me as "Sir".  "Yes sir", "No sir", Yes ma'am", "No ma'am", "Please", and "Thank you" are just professional; not to mention couth.


----------



## seanm028 (Dec 17, 2007)

15-30

I would prefer A.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Dec 17, 2007)

15-30 age group

Answer: A (First name)


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 17, 2007)

This is great folks, keep them coming. Also if you'd be so kind as to ask Parents, Granparents in the 60- 75 age group, I would be grateful!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2007)

35-50 definitely A.  Never 'honey', 'sweetie', especially by someone younger than me.  Brings out my inner :censored:


----------



## Meursault (Dec 17, 2007)

15-30

A

Similarly to what BossyCow said, if you want me to mock everything you do and completely stop cooperating, call me "buddy".


----------



## metivierm (Dec 17, 2007)

15-30

A


----------



## Katie (Dec 17, 2007)

15-30

A


----------



## certguy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Assignment info*

35 - 50

                             A

                  Glad To Help .


----------



## thowle (Dec 18, 2007)

15-30
"A"

_However, on calls I use "C"; calling patients either "Ma'am", or "Sir".  I just think it is a little more respectful until directed to refer to them otherwise._


----------



## rgnoon (Dec 18, 2007)

15-30 years

A

...along similar lines... Call me "Guy", "Buddy", "Pal", or "Bro" and its on!


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 18, 2007)

15 - 30 
Definatly A
-Angie


----------



## firetender (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not in any age group you listed. I'm 56.

If not "Your Holiness", then A

If someone says "Sir" I look to see who they're talking to.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 18, 2007)

35-50
A
   Dont bother calling me sir I work for a living. I am not mister either tjat would be my dad. If I am in your ambulance I want us to be friends.


----------



## fyrdog (Dec 18, 2007)

35-50

A

(you can call me what ever you like but not late for dinner)

(firetender did you get your AARP card?)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 19, 2007)

35-50   To start out with b or c but if the pt. says it's o.k. to call them by their first name then it's alright!  P.S. pretty cool looking rig!


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 19, 2007)

15-30

A

I usually go by C when initially interacting with patients, but I almost always find that they prefer to be called by their first name.


----------



## NanNan&Dusty (Dec 19, 2007)

35-50
 I would prefer #B, because it's the first time you approach to some body..


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 19, 2007)

enjoynz said:


> 15-30 years
> 35-50 years
> 60-75 years



I'm in between 50-60 (53), can I answer anyway?

B. Until I tell them otherwise, then A.


B, because I expect them to listen to me when I tell them my name, and this tells me they did AND have some amount of respect for me. Then I will tell them it is ok to address me by my first name. After all, I am entrusting my life to them. We can at least be on a first name basis at that point.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm 52 so I guess I fudged when I placed myself in the 50 catagory.  On calls, I generally refer to a responsive pt. initially by Ma'am or Sir (Upbringing  - can't be helped) but I find that most will tell me to call them by their names.  You can't go wrong by being a bit formal initially, while you can really irritate someone by too much familiarity.  

With a pt. with diminished LOC, I will generally use their first name.


----------



## Aileana (Dec 19, 2007)

15-30, and my answer's definately A.  

Asked my dad, who's between the 35-50 and 60-75 groups, and he said A as well.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 19, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> P.S. pretty cool looking rig!



Thanks Airwaygoddess. It's a Fiat van, more or less. Not big and flash like the rigs you guys/gals drive over there. But it does the job OK for little old New Zealand. I still have to get used to, when driving it, (Got my authority to drive 2 months ago) that the hand brake is on the right side by the door. (Our steering wheels are on the right) and the indicators and wipers are on the other side from my own car. Nothing like sitting at the traffic lights with your wipers going instead of the indicators.lol.
I do like the paint job with the Sinus Rhythm on the side panel of the vehicle.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re the age groups!*

I'm not sure why they missed some of the age range in the question. For those of you that are not in the groups stated, I'll put you in the closest group to them. 
Thanks again for all your replies, I very much appreciate your help!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Jay114 (Dec 20, 2007)

35-50 (by a few months)

A only if they asked if it's ok.
B if they haven't asked for A.
C makes me feel old.

To comment further:
A and B make me feel like I am an individual to them, whereas C seems cold.


----------



## Schwaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if youre still doing this but ill have a say in it.

15-30

B at first.

If they ask, then he/she may call me by my first name.

In no cases will I accept bro, buddy, dawg, kid, etc.


----------



## NJN (Dec 24, 2007)

15-30 group: A


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

Personally, I'm OK with A or C. I think Sir/Ma'am is appropriate when addressing a patient... and if the patient is older than me, I often use the last name and Ms/Mr... until they tell me otherwise. I was raised that way.

I also dislike "Buddy, Pal, Friend, etc" from those I don't know...


I'm in the 15-30 age range (22)


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 25, 2007)

firetender said:


> I'm not in any age group you listed. I'm 56.
> 
> If not "Your Holiness", then A
> 
> If someone says "Sir" I look to see who they're talking to.



Same here @ 51


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

15-30

I would choose A


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for you replies everyone. I have enough answers now to finish that question on my assignment.Phew! Couldn't have done it without you all!
Looks like 'A' got mosts of the votes!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## thowle (Dec 30, 2007)

You're quiet welcome -- glad we could all throw in, and help you out.

"A" sounds like a good choice 

Hope you get a good grade on the assignment.

-Trav


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say I passed my Assignment. 
Thank you to everyone that helped with your input!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------

